# The Right Stuff CELEBRATES 30TH ANNIVERSARY NOVEMBER 5



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

"A terrific tale of heroes and America. The Right Stuff will thrill you."
- Gene Siskel, Chicago Tribune

The Right Stuff
CELEBRATES 30TH ANNIVERSARY NOVEMBER 5
Blu-ray™ Debut Features Dolby TrueHD Advanced 96k Upsampling Sound
40 page Blu-ray TM Book includes Rare Photos, Production Notes & More

Burbank, Calif., July 18, 2013 -- The Right Stuff -- director Philip Kaufman's (Unbearable Lightness of Being) inspiring, epic motion picture about the birth of the U.S. space program that won four Academy Awards® for Best Film Editing, Best Original Score, Best Sound and Best Sound Effects Editing (1983) marks its 30th anniversary with a Blu-ray™ debut November 5. Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) will release the iconic film in a premium 40 page Blu-ray book ($27.98 SRP), which includes rare photos, production notes and other material.

The Right Stuff 30th Anniversary Blu-ray Book will boast Dolby® TrueHD with advanced 96k upsampling to deliver a full-range high-definition surround sound experience with remarkable clarity, detail and spaciousness. Dolby® TrueHD delivers an out-of-this-world sound experience that will transport listeners right into the middle of the on-screen action when watching the film.

Sam Shepard, Scott Glenn, Ed Harris, Barbara Hershey, Dennis Quaid, Fred Ward and Jeff Goldblum head the stellar ensemble cast of The Right Stuff, which is based on Tom Wolfe's best-selling book chronicling the exciting early years of the United States' race to conquer the final frontier, and the daredevil test pilots who ultimately became the first Americans in space. Kaufman also wrote the screenplay for the film which Pauline Kael of The New Yorker called "astonishingly entertaining and great fun."

Special Features

The Blu-ray has more than three hours of vintage bonus features that include:

• The Journey and the Mission - Scene Specific Commentary

• John Glenn: American Hero [1998 PBS Documentary]

• Realizing the Right Stuff

• T-20 Years and Counting

• The Real Men with The Right Stuff

Synopsis

The Right Stuff chronicles NASA's early efforts to put a man in space and win a crucial public relations and morale building victory over the Soviet Union, who were first to successfully launch a satellite (Sputnik) and the first to put a man in orbit around the earth. The film juxtaposes the daring feats of test pilots such as Chuck Yeager (Shepard), who shows he has "the right stuff" by breaking the sound barrier, with the accomplishments of the Mercury 7 astronauts and their wives who struggle to maintain a brave front at home.

The Right Stuff 30th Anniversary Blu-ray Book
Street Date: November 5, 2013
Order Due Date: October 1, 2013
Catalog: 1000187230
Rating: PG
Run Time: 193 minutes
Pricing: $27.98 SRP

Here is an interview with multiple Academy-Award winning sound mixer Randy Thom, who provides behind-the-scenes insight to the mix behind the classic 30-year-old space pioneer film.

Thom won an Academy Award in 1983 for his sound mixing on the film and explains how he and his team captured the sounds of explosions, jets, locusts and more, from over 30 years ago, when such vast audio catalogs did not yet exist.

In the video Thom explains, "The effort to collect as much original sound as we could was probably a hallmark for 'The Right Stuff."


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I know this is just the nature of things, but still sad that we only have one of the Mercury 7 left.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A real collector's item! 

Though I'd be really interested if it will be on our favorite provider.....anyone know?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> A real collector's item!
> 
> Though I'd be really interested if it will be on our favorite provider.....anyone know?


It's a bluray...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm asking if there'll be a rebroadcast of The Right Stuff, either a remastered version, or an old one.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The SD version has 3 upcoming on Sundance.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

AVSforum review regarding audio & video quality: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1497191/the-right-stuff-30th-anniversary-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_100



> This high definition presentation renders good overall image quality that appears faithful to the film's original elements. Its high definition video delivers appreciable levels of detail during close up and select wide angle camera shots. The exterior shots of the wide open filming locations look vivid with naturally rendered colors and estimable but limited depth. The majority of the time the visuals didn't have a high level of image penetration. Sharpness is consistent but the video innately never attains what I would call lucid clarity. The variety of period colors and earth toned hues were reproduced cleanly and appeared gradationally satisfying. Blacks are punchy and contrast is stable which aids depth perception in low lit sequences. Grain is preserved naturally and is noticeable throughout. While this presentation lacks the polish of today's new movie releases coming to Blu-ray Disc, this encoding appears faithful to the film's original elements and looks decent in high definition.
> 
> The high resolution Dolby TrueHD 5.1 channel mix does a terrific job rendering the film's soundtrack. Dialogue has appreciable vocal character and above average room penetration. This is a more or less front oriented presentation that makes use of the entire system to deliver a rewarding audio experience. The surrounds are utilized for atmospheric extension and directional pans while appropriately applied dynamics and mid to upper level bass combine to provide solidity that enhances both the music and effects without sounding distractingly unnatural. I was pleased with the outcome of this audio presentation. It highlights the strengths of the source material without ostentatious display and sounds great.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, Sigma. I'll look forward to it, even if I have to buy the dang thing!


----------

